# Big Ben



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweet boy! Love the puppy picture in the t shirt.
Bonnie&buddy


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a adorable golden he is!!! Nice pics!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

He is so adorable! Beautiful coloring too!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

What a handsome boy! It's amazing how they grow up so fast!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is growing from a pup into a handsome young boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Who would have thought that adorable little fluffball would grow into a handsome boy so quickly? I just can't believe how fast these guys grow and change. Ben is a very handsome young man.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ben is gorgeous!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ben is gorgeous. That name has a special place in my heart, as my first golden was named Ben. He is my avatar. We called him Big Ben too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous !!!! And so grown up....keep those pictures coming.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

87 pounds!! wow  That is one big boy - he is very handsome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of your very handsome boy. He does look like a big boned boy.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

ben in his "awkward" stage:











Ben and Brodie, the older, wiser brother:


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben at 3 months:


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

what an adorable boy.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Please forgive me ...when I saw the title of your post I thought you had pictures of that ol clock across the pond! 

Well Mr Ben the Golden is more fun to look at... he is growing into a fine looking young man!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

love em! he's so handsome


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

more mini-Ben pics:


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

more Ben as a pup:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the pics  adorable pupper


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

10.5 months and 96 lbs!

:O


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

notice his brother fighting with his rope in the background! lol!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pics! They dont stay little for long


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Very cute. Love the 3rd pic in the OP!! Difficult to say which one is the cuddly toy!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, he was such a cute little fuzz ball and is now such a handsome boy!:smooch:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the one with the sweater. He's looking out of the corner of his eye saying "What's up with this??"


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, 8 months and 87 pounds?!!! Wow, big boy! Our pup weighed only 59.2 lbs. (at 10 months) when we stopped by the vet's office this morning on our walk.
Well, your puppy is a big, handsome boy!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

beargroomer said:


> OMG, 8 months and 87 pounds?!!! Wow, big boy! Our pup weighed only 59.2 lbs. (at 10 months) when we stopped by the vet's office this morning on our walk.
> Well, your puppy is a big, handsome boy!


Thanks!

He's now almost 11 months and 96 lbs. He's a monster!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Ben has really grown- handsome boy


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love the tee shirt. So cute!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben and the Giant Stick:


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Tired guy..


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the pictures of your Big, Beautiful Ben!!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

More Mini-Ben pics:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Ben is really handsome!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben just got measured this morning... 

From head to tail he is 58 inches long, he stands 26 inches from the floor to the top of his back, and is 37 inches in diameter around his chest to his back. He's up to 111 lbs.

I'd say he's a rather large dog but I don't know how he compares to other Goldens as far as his size goes. He's only a year and a month so I'm pretty sure he'll keep growing.

If anyone has any insight as far as size comparison goes I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben Update...

After our vet appointment last month, Ben is now weighing in at around 109 lbs. He's a GIANT. Unfortunately, after a blood drawing, he has an overactive Thyroid. We have him on medication at the moment and making sure he is still eating the appropriate amounts and getting exercise. 

For now, it's nap time:


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Brodie (Red) and Ben (HUGE) having fun:


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Ben is stunning!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you figured out why he was getting *so* big. He should be a more healthy weight after being on his soloxine for a little while. He is such a handsome guy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope Ben is better real quick. What a handsome guy he is!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Ben is a big beautiful boy. Loved the videos, looks like they were having a blast in all that snow. Happy to read that he had a positive Vet visit. Our Bailey is a big boy as well. He stands 27" at the shoulders and tips the scales at 96 lbs. He's long legged and has a long body. Both of his parents are within the standard as are his litter mates.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the compliments. he goes for another check up tomorrow, and he will continue to take Soloxine. 

here's hoping that the blood work will show some progress in his weight loss:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Ben is a whole lot of beautiful!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks! it's amazing how much he has learned, and how well he listens to commands at such a young age (1 year and 4 months).

if i could just get him to quit "swatting" or "hitting" with his paw when he wants attention then life would be good. he is a bit selfish at times, but not aggressive.

im thinking he will grow out of that behavior.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

just waking up. he decided to nap in his "house" that day..


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben isn't much of a morning dog, his brother is however:


----------

